# Laser Genetics ND3x50 Laser designator



## troller_cpf

Has anyone ever heard of it?



This company, Laser Genetics, www.lasergenetics.com, manufactures laser scopes for high-distance illumination, to be usually coupled to a rifle scope for hunting, but also for navigation and searchrecovery.



Their most powerful model, the ND3x50, uses a 50mw green laser and can throw up to 5 miles, as per their specifications.





What do you think?


----------



## PhillyRube

They also have a flashlight based on a 20mw laser.....see the link.

http://www.lasergenetics.com/Press_Releases_News.aspx


----------



## Throwjunkie

Had the ND3 and 5 Both would not work below 40deg I dont know if they ever fixed that issue but lots of folks had the same problem sent both back and just went with a good throwing flashlight its called the Kill Light XLR250 made by these folks http://www.elusivewildlife.com/products.htm?section=22&p=productsList&iCategory=6 So far it has worked even in a heavy wet snow that soaked everything stich of clothes I had on been reliable even down to -5deg The concept for the light is awesome but the 2 I owned didnt throw light any better then a good throwing flashlight if someday they get things worked out I may give it another try till then I love the Kill light


----------



## 2100

They have some on aliexpress and I think seen quite a lot on ebay too....... Do a check on aliexpress, there is exactly 1 shop (I can't mention as I don't wanna advertise here), I am skeptical about the power but apparently that shop is serious, they measure their other higher powered stuff with a laser power meter and seems like a higher-end OEM. Do a check on return policy and email response, the price is good. They have a 30mW and 100mW version. I'd expect the 100mW to perform better than LED at that size (eg XM-L), but hey you might not like the colour green. 

I don't endorse hunting (I love animals), but perhaps there is a use for SAR?


----------



## Throwjunkie

2100 PM a link please I love the concept of using a laser inside green light is actually better for its intended purpose as well as retaining night vision. I think the ND3 and 5 tho they say lasergenetics are BSA made devices BSA isn't know for quality stuff. 

Joe


----------



## 2100

Throwjunkie said:


> 2100 PM a link please I love the concept of using a laser inside green light is actually better for its intended purpose as well as retaining night vision. I think the ND3 and 5 tho they say lasergenetics are BSA made devices BSA isn't know for quality stuff.



Sure, for retaining night vision you gotta use 635-780nm...haha, definitely not green (learnt from astronomy). They have some reds as well.


----------



## seven11

Throwjunkie said:


> Had the ND3 and 5 Both would not work below 40deg I dont know if they ever fixed that issue but lots of folks had the same problem sent both back and just went with a good throwing flashlight its called the Kill Light XLR250 made by these folks http://www.elusivewildlife.com/products.htm?section=22&p=productsList&iCategory=6 So far it has worked even in a heavy wet snow that soaked everything stich of clothes I had on been reliable even down to -5deg The concept for the light is awesome but the 2 I owned didnt throw light any better then a good throwing flashlight if someday they get things worked out I may give it another try till then I love the Kill light


 
They did eventually fix the issue of the laser not operating in cold weather. They call these new laser designators the "sub-zero" models. It says they operate down to zero degrees farenheit. I just think that the price for one of them is too high since you can't really use it like a normal flashlight. But they are still really cool.

I've also got two of the XLR 250's with a green LED and can attest to their ruggedness and reliability. I've had them wet, dropped them in mud and they just keep on working.


----------



## 2100

seven11 said:


> I've also got two of the XLR 250's with a green LED and can attest to their ruggedness and reliability. I've had them wet, dropped them in mud and they just keep on working.


 
Wow, you do get what you paid for then. Greenies are not supposed to be dropped, I have misaligned/miscollimated a high powered one and a low powered one this way, da crystals you see.


----------



## Throwjunkie

2100 the Green XLR250 is an LED the company that make the light sells the Pills in white ,green,red and Blue light. They are mostly made for hunting I have the red green and white Led Pills I use the Green on 2 of my riffles and the white to spot game while scouting late and early in the day.


Joe


----------



## 2100

Throwjunkie said:


> 2100 the Green XLR250 is an LED the company that make the light sells the Pills in white ,green,red and Blue light. They are mostly made for hunting I have the red green and white Led Pills I use the Green on 2 of my riffles and the white to spot game while scouting late and early in the day.
> Joe


 
For a short moment I thought they could finally make a laser package that would withstand drops like 100Gs.


----------



## Throwjunkie

LOL would't that be something have dropped a few lasers green red and Blue never to work again. The green lasers are extreamly sensitive. I would love to Build my own Laser designator. I should have dissasembled the one's I had to look and the lense's and focusing system. 1W green would be awesome.


Joe


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

green laser diodes are less sensitive to shock than the vastly more common diode-pumped solid state greens.


----------



## 2100

Haha....i certainly will try not to drop my lasers, even $30 ones. Spoilt a couple. I mean they do not really spoil per se, but they just loose the beam quality/pattern and go wonky.

Throwjunkie, I've sent ya a PM


----------



## Throwjunkie

One reason for green lasers beams to be messed up is the missalignment of optics. I have dissasembled many green lasers such as the cheap 2AAA pointers broke them down to the Diode what I found is an IR diode pasing through tiny prisms or crystals till it made green light OTF. It is likely do the the missalignment of these prism's/Crystals and even cracks or shattered that causes your laser to look funky, dropping them is a great way to missalign the optical system. This picture shows a better made system then I found in the cheap lasers but the principle is exactly the same.


----------



## Fox Hunter

hi i got a ND3x50 laser deignator a few days ago .wasint to sure about it but try i did got 3 fox 20 min well happy the 3 fox were lamp shy so if ur going to get 1 go for it u will be happy with it .


----------



## dwar06

Did someone say laser genetics makes a red version of their sub-zero Laser, coyotes dont like green, red doesnt seem to burn their eyes, i got 2 lights from China that are probably the same R5 LED that is in the XLR kill lights, 260 or 280 lumens, for less money but lots of aggrivation with the language barrier. $30 lite, $10 batteries, $5 charger, $50 shipping, 3 days of emailing. = $95.00 and a bit of uncertainty dealing over seas! I think the Laser in red with a colimator would be ideal to take coyotes, through a scope on a varmint rifle!

What do ya think?

Dan


----------



## nikosb

Fox Hunter said:


> hi i got a ND3x50 laser deignator a few days ago .wasint to sure about it but try i did got 3 fox 20 min well happy the 3 fox were lamp shy so if ur going to get 1 go for it u will be happy with it .



I am thinking about getting one but I am interested in particular about how uniform the laser spot size is, either in zoomed mode, more focused or in larger hotspot mode, expanded beam. I want to know if the spot contains speckles or is it smooth and uniform. I've looked online but I could not find any good pictures. Can any of the current own post some close up pictures of the beam hotspot?


----------



## saltwater_therapy

Bringing this old thread back, I'm looking for someone to repair a laser genetics nd3 laser designator.


----------



## Kwagga100

Any one converted the nd3x50 to 808nm ir


----------

